# .
- ...
      ?     ? 
   3?
      6?  
  ?
  .

----------

?        ,             .
3- ,      ,       .2 .3
6-       ,                  .

----------


## Svetishe

:     -     ,        ,   ?  ,  ,    .

----------

.
  -        .
          .
      -  ,    .
,                  .

----------

,       ,      -2   ???
     ??

----------

,     - ....
 ...

----------

> __ 
> *    ,       ,      -2   ???
>      ??*


,   ,          .   ,       ,          ,   ,   .        2003,    190-    190.    ,      ,    ,    .

----------

> __ 
> *       ,     - ....
>  ...*


    ,       ,      , , .2 Թ3     ,  ,   ,  ,  ...
     .          ,   ,     ..,      ,   - .

----------


## Lars

,   !       ,        (  ) , !?     ?

----------

,   ,     ,    


> _  Lars_ 
> *   ,   !       ,        (  ) , !?     ?*


      .. , .. .      .     ,
  -     ,         -  ,   ,   ,   ,      ,      .
-      ,  ,     ,    
 ,     ,       !!!!

----------


## Lars

, ! ,          ...

----------

"   " 5 , .. ,      ,     . ,  /.,(   . )    !!!("  " . 217-29-17(81)

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      ,, ,   - ,    ,        .

----------

> _  Svetishe_ 
> *,   ,      ,, ,   - ,    ,        .*

----------

,  ,       (  ),      .  .  - "   "

----------

